# Bucket List



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Feb 6, 2017)

My friend Lou has stage 4 cancer.  It's currently in remission, but you never know.  He's a huge Philadelphia Flyers fan, and still plays hockey when he can.  Friends of ours recently got to play on the Wells Fargo Center ice after the Flyers played.  They asked Lou to skate with them that night as they know it has always been a dream of his to play on that ice.  They asked Lou to lead them out on the ice before the game.  I caught this moment of him just beforehand.  Nikon D810 with nikkor 24-70 f/2.8 lens at ISO 800,  1/100th.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

Very cool, he looks like he is taking it all in too. Well done.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice shot.  Great story!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2017)

10 x 13 matted framed and presented to him. That sounds like all there is left to do on this one. Nice image and touching story. You and your friends did good on this one.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

I am sorry your friend has cancer.  I hope it stays in remission.  I find the level of caring in this country to be one of our best qualities.  Thank you for sharing the image and the story.


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Feb 6, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I am sorry your friend has cancer.  I hope it stays in remission.  I find the level of caring in this country to be one of our best qualities.  Thank you for sharing the image and the story.


Thanks - he's really making the best of it.  He's raised a lot of money for cancer research through the Relay for Life, etc.  Great guy, who is living every day to the fullest.


----------



## Krell0 (Feb 7, 2017)

Give him our best (as a forum i guess, even though I am relatively new) You certainly took a meaningful photo which will be important to him.  

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Feb 7, 2017)

Krell0 said:


> Give him our best (as a forum i guess, even though I am relatively new) You certainly took a meaningful photo which will be important to him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


I certainly will.  Thanks!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 7, 2017)

This is a very touching story with a most wonderful photo to illustrate it. Awesome job!


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Jul 18, 2017)

An update:  Lou lost his battle with cancer last Thursday.  His family used the photo in the obituary, the prayer cards, a huge poster sized print at the services and even on his Facebook account, right after he passed, telling everyone "I skated my last shift today".  I'm unbelievably touched that they thought so much of this photo that they used it in so many ways.  It really demonstrated for me the power a simple photograph can have.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the loss, but it seems that you have helped this family with your photograph.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 18, 2017)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your friend.  Through your photography you have enriched the lives of Lou, his family and his friends. You captured a fraction of time for all to enjoy and share ... Lou at his happiest, on the rink ... will forever be memorized by your image.


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2017)

So sorry to hear your friend lost his battle.   You did a wonderful thing to help his family through this time, and keep his memory focused on the positive things he loved.   It matters.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 18, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.  I'm glad you were able to provide his family with such a nice memory of him fulfilling a dream.


----------

